# Photo ID for vaccine



## Mrs Vimes (20 Jul 2021)

Hi,
An 18 year old is due to get their first dose in a vaccine centre this week. They have no photo ID except a passport which is several years out of date. They have applied for a Garda Age Card but they take a few weeks.
I tried ringing the helpline but couldn't get through, I will try again in the morning but the youngster would sleep better with some reassurance that they won't be turned away for not having current ID.
If anyone has been in a similar situation please post what happened.
Thanks,
Sybil


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (20 Jul 2021)

I'd arrive and explain they aren't going to turn anyone away, just bring everything you can PPS number etc......exceptions do happen


----------



## EmmDee (20 Jul 2021)

They are really just checking you match the person on the booking. I found the staff helpful and not trying to cause issues. It might be that they can't be flexible but I'd suggest bringing whatever they have that has name and address... Even a library card or something. And maybe bring the old passport and just explain. 

The worst that can happen is to be asked to come back... But even then they probably don't even have to rebook. As soon as they have something they could turn up


----------



## Mrs Vimes (21 Jul 2021)

Thanks guys, we'll assume the best.


----------



## Leo (21 Jul 2021)

Mrs Vimes said:


> I tried ringing the helpline but couldn't get through, I will try again in the morning but the youngster would sleep better with some reassurance that they won't be turned away for not having current ID.


My experience on both occasions was just a very quick glance to ensue I resembled the picture and the name matched. I don't believe they looked long enough to take in expiry dates.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (22 Jul 2021)

Happy to report it went fine, no questions about ID.


----------

